# BOTTLE WARMER



## THEVGOD (Dec 26, 2005)

first off i have a 75 single fogger wet shot and i noticed a huge difference in when the bottle is fresh and full to like the 8 or 9th run. i know i need a bottle warmer to make it more consistent and a strong spray all the time= more whp.... can you make one custom? can you find them cheap? specific kits need certain temp.? turn off or leave on the warmer? bleeding line after a night of racing? i dont have a purge, sugg. i get one? thanks


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, I'm not a nitrious expert by any means....but I think the diff. your finding between a fresh bottle compared to later on in use, of so many runs is mainly due to the psi of the bottle.

Also, a bottle warmer I dont think is completly neccesary....and third...dont ever go cheap with things that are potentionally dangerous especially nitrious...

P.S. Bleeding the lines I dont think is completely necessary but I wouldnt really know to be honest...is probably a really good idea, But as long as the bottle is shut/off, then whatever is in the lines is already out and you should be safe as long as the bottle is closed off....I think, again, no idea.

take it easy.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

get the purge kit and bottle warmer, both will improve teh life of the car and motor as they provide extra safety. Its pretty important to purge teh lines as you will get build up and air in the lines when it sits stagnent for periods of time. This will improve your feel.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

bottle heaters are very much a necessity for Nitrous kits. when you bottle is half empty you can still get full pressure with the heating pad. You can find some generic brands around 50-100 bucks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Also I see guys on the real warm days set the bottle out in the sun. I don't know how warm it is in CA right now though.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah but with alot of heat outside you wouldnt need more then an hour tops. and if you dont have a pressure guage to check it then I wouldn't recomend either.


----------



## THEVGOD (Dec 26, 2005)

*thanks*

they are going to charge me 130 shipped for the ZEX bottle warmer and the perge kit is another 100 bones so i will ahve to wait and see, maybee shop around a little more..... thanks guys  :thumbup:


----------

